
The CoSMoS Project - zeristor
https://www.cosmos-research.org/about.html
======
zeristor
Project Aims

Our project will build capacity in generic modelling tools and simulation
techniques for complex systems, to support the modelling, analysis and
prediction of complex systems, and to help design and validate complex
systems. Drawing on our state-of-the-art expertise in many aspects of computer
systems engineering, we will develop CoSMoS, a modelling and simulation
process and infrastructure specifically designed to allow complex systems to
be explored, analysed, and designed within a uniform framework. CoSMoS will
comprise: a modelling and analysis process, based on computational concepts
such as class, state, behaviour, and communication, and on complex system
emergent properties, expressed in part as rich argumentation, modelling,
analysis, and refactoring Pattern Languages; a massively parallel and
distributed simulation environment, based on CSP and system modelling
technologies that encompass a wide range of process granularities, targeted to
the specific properties of complex systems: vast numbers of (relatively)
simple agents interacting and communicating in parallel, in an (often
stigmergic) environment. The development of CoSMoS will be case study driven,
to ensure that it contains the necessary generic components, and so that
several iterations of the method and toolset, of increasing functionality and
applicability, can be produced and validated.

The detailed project aims are:

to design pattern languages for: abstract computational representations
suitable for modelling complex systems; analyses of their collective and
emergent properties; refactorings, both of composed models, and for targetting
simulations; argument structures, to reason about validity

systems, as instantiatable code frameworks in occam-pi, Handel-C, and JCSP,
targeting multiple processors

to bring these together in an integrated process, that guides the tasks of
probing a complex system in order to build suitable abstract models (modelling
pattern language), mapping a model to the simulation framework (refactoring
pattern language), instantiating the framework to produce a simulation,
arguing the validity of the simulation against the original system
(argumentation pattern language), and using the simulation in a predictive
manner (analysis pattern language)

to model and simulate a range of complex system case studies, both for driving
the initial development and for performing the eventual validation of the
entire CoSMoS process (modelling, mapping, instantiating, validating,
predicting).

------
zeristor
Engineering Simulations as Scienti c Instruments: A Pattern Language

[https://doi.org/10.1007/978-3-030-01938-9](https://doi.org/10.1007/978-3-030-01938-9)

